

IOS 7 — The hidden revolution - dutchbrit
http://medium.com/p/2e9fed7cbb9d

======
OriginalAT
Very interesting. As with anything like this it would take time for adoption
of the new hardware. Also for smaller local businesses to implement it they
would need their own app, and their customers would have to care enough about
their specific store to install the app. Larger chains would benefit more from
this possibly. However most of the people shopping at the larger chains would
most likely be running Android, and probably a version prior to 4.3.

There are quite a few barriers to this becoming a big deal, but I am curious
where it will go, and if it can be used for things besides welcome messages
when you enter a store.

